
A captcha so fiendish only a robot could solve it - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/chadloder/status/1096244831645356032
======
benj111
Yes that does look like a colour blindness test.

For example: [https://www.allaboutvision.com/eye-exam/color-blind-
tests.ht...](https://www.allaboutvision.com/eye-exam/color-blind-tests.htm)

------
nicolashahn
Is there any evidence this is real? Seems like a joke to me.

~~~
danShumway
My instinct is to say this isn't real.

The biggest hangup I get is that I think this would be trivial for a robot to
solve. There's no distortion on the text, would this really pose a problem for
OCR?

Beyond that, I can't remember the last time I got a captcha from Google that
wasn't image classification.

I do think it's plausible someone could get a captcha that wasn't colorblind
accessible. I don't think it's plausible they would literally get an eye exam
for a captcha. But :shrug:, maybe I'm wrong.

------
johan_larson
Shrug. Seems ok to me. Maybe I'm a robot.

